# Does vinyl work on flip flops?



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Just wondering how to get a word on these flops? Would vinyl work? Anyone ever try it?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What are they made out of? Do you think you could heat apply on them with out the material melting?


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

no, they would prob. melt, but I was thinking about sign vinyl? anyone?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You may just have to try it on a pair and see what happens after a week or two of wearing them.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

There are flips that can be sublmated so those can stand the heat up to say 400 so might try those.


Good Luck
Mark


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Arlon engineering vinyl, solvent printable I think its there 8000, and I use it for clinch bags and don't come off


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Sublimate wont work on black.
Try to use wow from The Magic Touch (just google)!


----------



## trublu (May 3, 2011)

I've been lurking here for a while trying to learn more about vinyl and vinyl cutters to compliment my airbrush painting business and thought I may be able to add my two cents to how I paint shoes. First, clean the flip flop with alcohol, cut a stencil using paint mask vinyl, apply the paint mask and airbrush with Createx or Wicked airbrush paint. Spray a light coat of Krylon clear or Save-T to seal and protect the paint. Most of the time I free hand airbrush everything, but since you most likely have the plotter and may not have the airbrushing skills for free hand work, the stencil is fool proof. If you don't have paint mask vinyl and don't want to buy a roll for a small job, you can use regular vinyl, but before you adhere it to the shoe, press it against your pants or shirt to make the glue less sticky, otherwise you will have a hard time removing the stencil from the flip flop. The shoes I airbrush this way are quite durable, but I never guarantee against scuffs, scratches and wear on shoes. I make sure the customer understands this up front. Sorry for the rant, but just thought I could give back to a forum that has helped me so much.


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

I used some sign vinyl and gave a pair to a kid and told him to wear the hell out of them. So, hopefully I'll have an update soon.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought some like that from one of my suppliers a year or so ago. Heritage Sportswear maybe? Heat press vinyl worked fantastic on them.


----------

